# Forum About Russia Culture and History  Осип Мандельштам (некоторые стихи с переводом на английский)

## Lampada

*Сёстры - тяжесть и нежность - одинаковы ваши приметы*.
Медуницы и осы тяжёлую розу сосут.
Человек умирает. Песок остывает согретый,
И вчерашнее солнце на чёрных носилках несут. 
Ах, тяжёлые соты и нежные сети,
Легче камень поднять, чем имя твое повторить!
У меня остаётся одна забота на свете:
Золотая забота, как времени бремя избыть. 
Словно тёмную воду, я пью помутившийся воздух.
Время вспахано плугом, и роза землёю была.
В медленном водовороте тяжёлые нежные розы,
Розы тяжесть и нежность в двойные венки заплела! 
_____________________________________ 
Heaviness and tenderness–sisters: the same features.
Bees and wasps suck the heavy rose.
Man dies, heat leaves the sand, the sun
of yesterday is borne on a black stretcher. 
Oh the heavy honeycomb, the tender webs–easier 
to hoist a stone than to say your name! 
Only one purpose is left me, but it is golden:
to free myself of the burden, time. 
I drink the roiled air like a dark water.
Time has been plowed; the rose was earth. In a slow 
whirlpool the heavy tender roses, 
rose heaviness, rose tenderness, are plaited in double wreaths. 
Koktebel. March 1920

----------


## Lampada

*SILENTIUM*  
Она ещё не родилась,
Она и музыка и слово,
И потому всего живого
Ненарушаемая связь. 
Спокойно дышат моря груди,
Но, как безумный, светел день,
И пены бледная сирень
В чёрно-лазоревом сосуде. 
Да обретут мои уста
Первоначальную немоту,
Как кристаллическую ноту,
Что от рождения чиста! 
Останься пеной, Афродита,
И слово в музыку вернись,
И сердце сердца устыдись,
С первоосновой жизни слито! 
1910
__________________________________ 
Silentium 
She who has not yet been born
Is both word and music
And so the imperishable link
Between everything living. 
The sea's chest breathes calmly,
But the mad day sparkles
And the foam's pale lilac
In its bowl of turbid blue. 
May my lips attain 
The primoridal muteness,
Like a crystal-clear sound
Immaculate since birth! 
Remain foam, Aphrodite,
And—word—return to music;
And, fused with life's core,
Heart be ashamed of heart! 
1910

----------


## Lampada

*АЙЯ-СОФИЯ*  
Айя-София,- здесь остановиться
Судил Господь народам и царям!
Ведь купол твой, по слову очевидца,
Как на цепи, подвешен к небесам. 
И всем векам - пример Юстиниана,
Когда похитить для чужих богов
Позволила эфесская Диана
Сто семь зелёных мраморных столбов. 
Но что же думал твой строитель щедрый,
Когда, душой и помыслом высок,
Расположил апсиды и экседры,
Им указав на запад и восток? 
Прекрасен край, купающийся в мире,
И сорок окон - света торжество.
На парусах, под куполом, четыре
Архангела - прекраснее всего. 
И мудрое сферическое зданье
Народы и века переживёт,
И серафимов гулкое рыданье
Не покоробит тёмных позолот. 
1912
_____________________________________  
Hagia Sophia 
Hagia Sophia—here the Lord commanded
That nations and tsars should halt!
Your dome, according to an eye-witness,
Hangs from heaven as though by a chain. 
All centuries take their measure from Justinian:
Out of her shrine, in Ephesus, Diana allowed
One hundred and seven green marble pillars
To be pillaged for his alien gods. 
How did your lavish builder feel
When—with lofty hand and soul—
He set the apses and the chapels
Arranging them at east and west? 
A splendid temple, bathing in the peace—
A festival of light from forty windows;
Upon the dome, on pendatives, the four Archangels
Sail onwards, most beautiful of all. 
And this sage and spherical building
Shall outlive centuries and nations,
And the resonant sobbing of the seraphim
Shall not warp the dark gilt surfaces. 
1912

----------


## Lampada

*NOTRE DAME*  
Где римский судия судил чужой народ,
Стоит базилика,- и, радостный и первый,
Как некогда Адам, распластывая нервы,
Играет мышцами крестовый лёгкий свод. 
Но выдает себя снаружи тайный план:
Здесь позаботилась подпружных арок сила,
Чтоб масса грузная стены не сокрушила,
И свода дерзкого бездействует таран. 
Стихийный лабиринт, непостижимый лес,
Души готической рассудочная пропасть,
Египетская мощь и христианства робость,
С тростинкой рядом - дуб, и всюду царь - отвес. 
Но чем внимательней, твердыня Notre Dame,
Я изучал твои чудовищные рёбра,
Тем чаще думал я: из тяжести недоброй
И я когда-нибудь прекрасное создам. 
1912
_____________________________________ 
Notre Dame 
Where a Roman judged a foreign people
A basilica stands and, first and joyful
Like Adam once, an arch plays with its own ribs:
Groined, muscular, never unnerved. 
From outside, the bones betray the plan:
Here flying buttresses ensure
That cumbersome mass shan't crush the walls—
A vault bold as a battering-ram is idel. 
Elemental labyrinth, unfathomable forest,
The Gothic soul's rational abyss,
Egyptian power and Christian shyness,
Oak together with reed—and perpendicular as tsar. 
But the more attentively I studied,
Notre Dame, you monstrous ribs, your stronghold,
The more I thought: I too one day shall create
Beauty from cruel weight. 
1912

----------


## Lampada

http://www.bard.ru/cgi-bin/mp3.cgi?id=1695.12    Поёт *Юлия Зиганшина*  *Бессонница. Гомер. Тугие паруса*.
Я список кораблей прочёл до середины:
Сей длинный выводок, сей поезд журавлиный,
Что над Элладою когда-то поднялся. 
Как журавлиный клин в чужие рубежи,-
На головах царей божественная пена,-
Куда плывёте вы? Когда бы не Елена,
Что Троя вам одна, ахейские мужи? 
И море, и Гомер - всё движется любовью.
Кого же слушать мне? И вот Гомер молчит,
И море чёрное, витийствуя, шумит
И с тяжким грохотом подходит к изголовью. 
1915 
__________________________________ 
Insomnia. Homer. Taut sails. 
I’ve read to the middle of the list of ships:
the strung-out flock, the stream of cranes 
that once rose above Hellas. 
Flight of cranes crossing strange borders, 
leaders drenched with the foam of the gods, 
where are you sailing? What would Troy be to you, 
men of Achaea, without Helen? 
The sea–Homer–it’s all moved by love. But to whom 
shall I listen? No sound now from Homer, 
and the black sea roars like a speech
and thunders up the bed. 
1915

----------


## Lampada

*Сумерки свободы*  
Прославим, братья, сумерки свободы,
Великий сумеречный год!
В кипящие ночные воды
Опущен грузный лес тенет.
Восходишь ты в глухие годы —
О солнце, судия, народ. 
Прославим роковое бремя,
Которое в слезах народный вождь берет.
Прославим власти сумрачное бремя,
Ее невыносимый гнет.
B ком сердце есть — тот должен слышать, время,
Как твой корабль ко дну идет. 
Мы в легионы боевые
Связали ласточек — и вот
Не видно солнца, вся стихия
Щебечет, движется, живет;
Сквозь сети — сумерки густые —
Не видно солнца и земля плывет. 
Ну что ж, попробуем: огромный, неуклюжий,
Скрипучий поворот руля.
Земля плывет. Мужайтесь, мужи,
Как плугом, океан деля.
Мы будем помнить и в летейской стуже,
Что десяти небес нам стоила земля. 
1918
_______________________________ 
The Twilight of Freedom 
Let us praise the twilight of freedom, brothers, 
the great year of twilight!
A thick forest of nets has been let down 
into the seething waters of night. 
O sun, judge, people, desolate 
are the years into which you are rising! 
Let us praise the momentous burden 
that the people’s leader assumes, in tears. 
Let us praise the twilight burden of power, 
its weight too great to be borne. 
Time, whoever has a heart
will hear your ship going down. 
We have roped swallows together 
into legions.
Now we can t see the sun. 
Everywhere nature twitters as it moves.
In the deepening twilight the earth swims into the nets 
and the sun can’t be seen. 
But what can we lose if we try one 
groaning, wide, ungainly sweep of the rudder? 
The earth swims. Courage, 
brothers, as the cleft sea falls back from our plow. 
Even as we freeze in Lethe we’ll remember 
the ten heavens the earth cost us. 
Moscow. May 1918

----------


## Lampada

*Tristia* 
     Я изучил науку расставанья
     В простоволосых жалобах ночных.
     Жуют волы, и длится ожиданье --
     Последний час вигилий городских,
     И чту обряд той петушиной ночи,
     Когда, подняв дорожной скорби груз,
     Глядели вдаль заплаканные очи
     И женский плач мешался с пеньем муз. 
     Кто может знать при слове "расставанье"
     Какая нам разлука предстоит,
     Что нам сулит петушье восклицанье,
     Когда огонь в акрополе горит,
     И на заре какой-то новой жизни,
     Когда в сенях лениво вол жует,
     Зачем петух, глашатай новой жизни,
     На городской стене крылами бьет? 
     И я люблю обыкновенье пряжи:
     Снует челнок, веретено жужжит.
     Смотри, навстречу, словно пух лебяжий,
     Уже босая Делия летит!
     О, нашей жизни скудная основа,
     Куда как беден радости язык!
     Все было встарь, все повторится снова,
     И сладок нам лишь узнаванья миг. 
     Да будет так: прозрачная фигурка
     На чистом блюде глиняном лежит,
     Как беличья распластанная шкурка,
     Склонясь над воском, девушка глядит.
     Не нам гадать о греческом Эребе,
     Для женщин воск, что для мужчины медь.
     Нам только в битвах выпадает жребий,
     А им дано гадая умереть. 
             1918
________________________________________  
Tristia 
I have studied the science of good-byes, 
the bare-headed laments of night. 
The waiting lengthens as the oxen chew. 
In the town the last hour of the watch.
And I have bowed to the knell of night in the rooster’s throat
when eyes red with crying picked up their burden 
of sorrow and looked into the distance
and the crying of women and the Muses’ song became one. 
Who can tell from the sound of the word ‘parting’ 
what kind of bereavements await us, 
what the rooster promises with his loud surprise 
when a light shows in the Acropolis, 
dawn of a new life, 
the ox still swinging his jaw in the outer passage, 
or why the rooster, announcing the new life, 
flaps his wings on the ramparts? 
A thing I love is the action of spinning:
The shuttle fluttering back an forth, the hum of the spindle,
and look, like swan's down floating toward us,
Delia, the barefoot shepherdess, flying–
o indigence at the root of our lives, 
how poor is the language of happiness!
Everything’s happened before and will happen again, 
but still the moment of each meeting is sweet. 
Amen. The little transparent figure 
lies on the clean earthen plate 
like a squirrel skin being stretched.
A girl bends to study the wax. 
Who are we to guess at the hell of the Greeks? 
Wax for women, bronze for men:
our lot falls to us in the field, fighting, 
but to them death comes as they, tell fortunes.
1918 
l. 20 Delia is a traditional name for the enamored shepherdess of pastoral poems. The name occurs a few times in some of Pushkin’s early lyrics.

----------


## Lampada

http://imwerden.net/audio/chukovskaja_c ... shtama.zip  *В Петербурге мы сойдемся снова*, 
В Петербурге мы сойдемся снова, 
Словно солнце мы похоронили в нем, 
И блаженное, бессмысленное слово 
В первый раз произнесем. 
В черном бархате советской ночи, 
В бархате всемирной пустоты, 
Все поют блаженных жен родные очи, 
Все цветут бессмертные цветы.  
Дикой кошкой горбится столица, 
На мосту патруль стоит, 
Только злой мотор во мгле промчится 
И кукушкой прокричит. 
Мне не надо пропуска ночного, 
Часовых я не боюсь: 
За блаженное, бессмысленное слово 
Я в ночи советской помолюсь.  
Слышу легкий театральный шорох 
И девическое "ах" -- 
И бессмертных роз огромный ворох 
У Киприды на руках. 
У костра мы греемся от скуки, 
Может быть, века пройдут, 
И блаженных жен родные руки 
Легкий пепел соберут.  
Где-то грядки красные партера, 
Пышно взбиты шифоньерки лож, 
Заводная кукла офицера -- 
Не для черных душ и низменных святош... 
Что ж, гаси, пожалуй, наши свечи 
В черном бархате всемирной пустоты. 
Все поют блаженных жен крутые плечи, 
А ночного солнца не заметишь ты.  
25 ноября 1920
______________________________ 
We shall meet again, in Petersburg, 
We shall meet again, in Petersburg, 
as though we had buried the sun there, 
and then we shall pronounce for the first time 
the blessed word with no meaning. 
In the Soviet night, in the velvet dark, 
in the black velvet Void, the loved eyes 
of blessed women are still singing, 
flowers are blooming that will never die. 
The capital hunches like a wild cat, 
a patrol is stationed on the bridge, 
a single car rushes past in the dark, 
snarling, hooting like a cuckoo. 
For this night I need no pass. 
I’m not afraid of the sentries. 
I will pray in the Soviet night 
for the blessed word with no meaning. 
A rustling, as in a theater, 
and a girl suddenly crying out, 
and the arms of Cypris are weighed down 
with roses that will never fall.
For something to do we warm ourselves at a bonfire, 
maybe the ages will die away
and the loved hands of blessed women 
will brush the light ashes together. 
Somewhere audiences of red flowers exist, 
and the fat sofas of the loges, 
and a clockwork officer 
looking down on the world. 
Never mind if our candles go out 
in the velvet, in the black Void. The bowed shoulders 
of the blessed women are still singing. 
You’ll never notice the night’s sun. 
25 November 1920

----------


## Lampada

*Нашедший подкову*
(Пиндарический отрывок) 
Глядим на лес и говорим:
- Вот лес корабельный, мачтовый,
Розовые сосны,
До самой верхушки свободные от мохнатой ноши,
Им бы поскрипывать в бурю,
Одинокими пиниями,
В разъяренном безлесном воздухе;
Под соленою пятою ветра устоит отвес,
                пригнанный к пляшущей палубе,
И мореплаватель,
В необузданной жажде пространства,
Влача через влажные рытвины хрупкий
                        прибор геометра,
Сличит с притяженьем земного лона
Шероховатую поверхность морей. 
А вдыхая запах
Смолистых слез, проступивших сквозь
                       обшивку корабля,
Любуясь на доски
Заклепанные, слаженные в переборки
Не вифлеемским мирным плотником,
                             а другим -
Отцом путешествий, другом морехода,-
Говорим:
    - И они стояли на земле,
Неудобной, как хребет осла,
Забывая верхушками о корнях
На знаменитом горном кряже,
И шумели под пресным ливнем,
Безуспешно предлагая небу выменять
                     на щепотку соли
Свой благородный груз. 
С чего начать?
Всё трещит и качается.
Воздух дрожит от сравнений.
Ни одно слово не лучше другого,
Земля гудит метафорой,
И легкие двуколки,
В броской упряжи густых от натуги птичьих
                                      стай,
Разрываются на части,
Соперничая с храпящими любимцами
                            ристалищ. 
Трижды блажен, кто введет в песнь имя;
Украшенная названьем песнь
Дольше живет среди других -
Она отмечена среди подруг повязкой на лбу,
Исцеляющий от беспамятства, слишком
                                 сильного
одуряющего запаха -
Будь то близость мужчины,
Или запах шерсти сильного зверя,
Или просто дух чебра, растертого между
                                 ладоней. 
Воздух бывает темным, как вода, и всё живое
в нем плавает, как рыба,
Плавниками расталкивая сферу,
Плотную, упругую, чуть нагретую,-
Хрусталь, в котором движутся колеса
                    и шарахаются лошади,
Влажный чернозем Нееры, каждую ночь
                         распаханный заново
Вилами, трезубцами, мотыгами, плугами.
Воздух замешен так же густо, как земля,-
Из него нельзя выйти, в него трудно войти. 
Шорох пробегает по деревьям зеленой
                                лаптой:
Дети играют в бабки позвонками умерших
                                  животных.
Хрупкое исчисление нашей эры подходит
                                    к концу.
Спасибо за то, что было:
Я сам ошибся, я сбился, запутался в счете.
Эра звенела, как шар золотой,
Полая, литая, никем не поддерживаемая,
На всякое прикосновение отвечала
                           "да" и "нет".
Так ребенок отвечает:
"Я дам тебе яблоко" или "Я не дам тебе
                                    яблока".
И лицо его точный слепок с голоса, который
                           произносит эти слова. 
Звук еще звенит, хотя причина звука исчезла.
Конь лежит в пыли и храпит в мыле,
Но крутой поворот его шеи
Еще сохраняет воспоминание о беге
                  с разбросанными ногами,-
Когда их было не четыре,
А по числу камней дороги,
Обновляемых в четыре смены,
По числу отталкивании от земли пышущего
                                 жаром иноходца. 
Так
Нашедший подкову
Сдувает с нее пыль
И растирает ее шерстью, пока она
                           не заблестит,
Тогда
Он вешает ее на пороге,
Чтобы она отдохнула,
И больше уж ей не придется высекать
                           искры из кремня.
Человеческие губы, которым больше нечего
                                    сказать,
Сохраняют форму последнего сказанного
                                    слова,
И в руке остается ощущенье тяжести,
Хотя кувшин
         наполовину расплескался,
                           пока его несли
                                       домой. 
То, что я сейчас говорю, говорю не я,
А вырыто из земли, подобно зернам
                           окаменелой пшеницы.
Одни
    на монетах изображают льва,
Другие -
    голову.
Разнообразные медные, золотые и бронзовые
                                       лепешки
С одинаковой почестью лежат в земле;
Век, пробуя их перегрызть, оттиснул на них
                                         свои зубы.
Время срезает меня, как монету,
И мне уж не хватает меня самого. 
1923
_______________________________________   *He Who Finds a Horeshoe* 
We look at the forest and we say
here are many ships already in the trees,masts,
the red pines
bare of their rough burden clear to the top,
 they should creak in the storm 
like solitary pines, 
in the raging treeless air. 
The plumbline fixed 
to the dancing deck, under the wind’s salt heel,
will hold fast, as the sea-farer, 
with unbridled thirst for distance, trawls 
through the furrows of water the geometer’s 
frail instruments, tracing 
against the pull of the bosom of the earth 
the rough surfaces of the seas. 
And breathing the smell of the tears 
of resin that seep from the ship’s timbers, 
gazing lovingly upon
the rivetted boards fitted into bulkheads
(not by the peaceable Bethlehem carpenter 
but by that other, the father
of wanderings, the sea-farer’s friend) 
we say
these too once stood on the earth, 
uncomfortable as a donkey’s spine, 
their tops forgetting their roots, 
on a famous mountain, 
and sighed under the sweet pouring rain, 
and in vain offered to heaven their noble burden 
for a pinch of salt. 
Where to start? 
Everything cracks and shakes. 
The air trembles with similes. 
No one word’s better than another; 
the earth moans with metaphors, 
and the shays hitched to shimmering flocks 
of birds all heaving together 
fly apart, racing 
against the day’s favorites. 
Thrice blessed is he who puts a name in his song. 
The song graced with a name
outlives the others.
She may be known among her companions by her headband 
that preserves her from fainting, from too-strong numbing odors
whether of the nearness of man, 
the fur of a powerful animal, or simply 
the smell of savory rubbed between hands. 
Sometimes the air is dark as water, and everything in it 
is swimming like a fish, 
fanning its way through the sphere, 
through the dense, yielding, scarcely warm 
crystal with wheels moving in it, and horses shying, 
and Neaera’s damp black earth, that is turned up afresh 
every night by forks, tridents, mattocks, plows. 
The air is as deeply mingled as the earth; 
you can’t get out of it, and it’s hard to get in. 
A rustling runs through the trees as through a lush meadow. 
Children play jacks with bits of animals’ backbones. 
The frail tally of our age is almost done.
For what there was, thank you. 
For my part, I made mistakes, got lost, 
came out wrong. The age clanged like a golden ball, 
hollow, seamless, held by no one. 
When it was touched it answered ‘yes’ and ‘no’ 
as a child answers
‘I’ll give you the apple’, or ‘I won’t give you the apple’, 
with a face that matches the voice saying the words. 
The sound is still ringing, though what caused it has gone. 
The stallion is lying in a lather, in the dust, snorting, 
but the tight arch of his neck recalls
the stretched legs racing, 
not just the four of them
but as many as the stones on the road
coming alive by fours
at each bound of the fiery pacer. 
Therefore
the one who finds a horseshoe 
blows the dust from it, 
rubs it with wool till it shines, 
and then
hangs it over the door 
to rest, 
not to be made to strike sparks from the flint again. 
Human lips
	that have no more to say 
keep the shape of the last word they said, 
and the hand goes on feeling the full weight 
even after the jug
has splashed itself half empty
		on the way home. 
What I’m saying now isn’t said by me.
It’s dug out of the ground like grains of petrified wheat. 
Some portray
	a lion on their coins,
others
	a head;
all sorts of round bits of brass, gold, bronze 
lie in the earth sharing the same honor. 
The age tried to bite through them, leaving its teethmarks. 
Time gnaws at me like a coin, 
and there’s not even enough of me left for myself. 
Moscow. 1923 
Neaera is a name often used by classical poets for ‘sweetheart’. Cf. Milton’s ‘the tangles of Neaera’s hair’ in Lycidas

----------


## Lampada

*Ленинград* 
Я вернулся в мой город, знакомый до слез,
До прожилок, до детских припухлых желез. 
Ты вернулся сюда, так глотай же скорей
Рыбий жир ленинградских речных фонарей, 
Узнавай же скорее декабрьский денек,
Где к зловещему дегтю подмешан желток. 
Петербург! я еще не хочу умирать!
У тебя телефонов моих номера. 
Петербург! У меня еще есть адреса,
По которым найду мертвецов голоса. 
Я на лестнице черной живу, и в висок
Ударяет мне вырванный с мясом звонок, 
И всю ночь напролет жду гостей дорогих,
Шевеля кандалами цепочек дверных. 
Декабрь 1930
______________________________ 
Leningrad 
I’ve come back to my city. These are my own old tears, 
my own little veins, the swollen glands of my childhood. 
So you’re back. Open wide. Swallow
the fish-oil from the river lamps of Leningrad. 
Open your eyes. Do you know this December day, 
the egg-yolk with the deadly tar beaten into it? 
Petersburg! I don’t want to die yet!
You know my telephone numbers. 
Petersburg! I’ve still got the addresses:
I can look up dead voices. 
I live on back stairs, and the bell,
torn out nerves and all, jangles in my temples. 
And I wait till morning for guests that I love,
and rattle the door in its chains. 
Leningrad.  December 1930 
_____________________________  Leningrad  I am back in my city, dear to me like my tears Like small veins, swollen glands of my infancy years.  You have come here, now go ahead in one gulp Down the fish-oil of Leningrad’s river lights lamps  Can you make out this day of December that’s marred By the egg-yolk stirred into the menacing tar.    Petersburg! I don't want to die yet! You’ve  still got my phone numbers I’m here to get..  Petersburg! There’re the addresses that I have had Where I still can find voices of those who are dead.  I dwell on the backstairs, and my temple is hit By the doorbell ripped out by the flesh of its meat.  All night long I am waiting for my dear guests, As I stir the door chain shackles, having no rest.  © Copyright: Бергер Дмитрий, 2010

----------


## Оля

Я вот не понимаю, почему переводы иностранных стихов на русский всегда сохраняют стихотворную форму и рифму, если она имется в оригинале, и часто даже размер, - и почему простой _подстрочник_ к русским стихам на каком-нибудь другом языке называется _стихотворным переводом_?

----------


## Lampada

*Ламарк* 
Был старик, застенчивый как мальчик, 
Неуклюжий, робкий патриарх... 
Кто за честь природы фехтовальщик? 
Ну, конечно, пламенный Ламарк.  
Если все живое лишь помарка 
За короткий выморочный день, 
На подвижной лестнице Ламарка 
Я займу последнюю ступень.  
К кольчецам спущусь и к усоногим, 
Прошуршав средь ящериц и змей, 
По упругим сходням, по излогам 
Сокращусь, исчезну, как Протей.  
Роговую мантию надену, 
От горячей крови откажусь, 
Обрасту присосками и в пену 
Океана завитком вопьюсь.  
Мы прошли разряды насекомых 
С наливными рюмочками глаз. 
Он сказал: природа вся в разломах, 
Зренья нет -- ты зришь в последний раз.  
Он сказал: довольно полнозвучья,-- 
Ты напрасно Моцарта любил: 
Наступает глухота паучья, 
Здесь провал сильнее наших сил.  
И от нас природа отступила -- 
Так, как будто мы ей не нужны, 
И продольный мозг она вложила, 
Словно шпагу, в темные ножны.  
И подъемный мост она забыла, 
Опоздала опустить для тех, 
У кого зеленая могила, 
Красное дыханье, гибкий смех...  
7 - 9 мая 1932 
_______________________________  
Lamarck 
There was an old man shy as a boy,
 a gawky, timid patriarch– 
who picked up the challenge for the honor of nature? 
Who else? The man of passion, Lamarck. 
If all that’s alive is no more than a blot 
for the brief escheated day, 
give me the last rung
on Lamarck’s moving ladder. 
I’ll hiss my way down through the lizards and snakes 
to the annelid worms and the sea-slugs, 
across resilient gangways, through valleys, 
I’ll shrink, and vanish, like Proteus. 
I’ll put on a shell cloak, 
I’ll be done with warm blood, 
I’ll grow suckers, I’ll sink feelers 
into the foam of the sea.  
We went through the classes of insects 
with their liquid liqueur-glass eyes. 
He said, ‘Nature’s a shambles.
There’s no vision. You’re seeing for the last time.’ 
He said, ‘No more harmony.
In vain you loved Mozart. 
Now comes the deafness of spiders. 
Here is ruin stronger than our strength. 
Nature has gone away from us 
as though she didn’t need us. 
She’s slid the oblong brain 
into a dark sheath, like a sword. 
She’s forgotten the drawbridge. 
She lowered it late
for those with a green grave, 
red breath, sinuous laughter . . .’ 
7–9 May 1932

----------


## Lampada

*Это какая улица?* 
Это какая улица?
Улица Мандельштама.
Что за фамилия чертова -
Как ее ни вывертывай,
Криво звучит, а не прямо. 
Мало в нем было линейного,
Нрава он был не лилейного,
И потому эта улица,
Или, верней, эта яма
Так и зовется по имени
Этого Мандельштама... 
Апрель 1935
_________________________ 
￼What street is this? 
–What street is this?
–Mandelstam Street.
–What the hell kind of name is that? 
No matter which way you turn it 
it comes out crooked. 
–He wasn’t a straight-edge exactly. 
His morals resembled no lily. 
And that’s why this street (or rather, 
to be honest, this sewer)
was given the name 
of that Mandelstam. 
Voronezh. April 1935

----------


## Lampada

"_28 ноября с.г. в центре [1] Москвы был открыт памятник Осипу Мандельштаму_"  http://booknik.ru/context/?id=28334 
Памятник Мандельштаму во Владивостоке

----------


## Lampada

http://imwerden.net/audio/chukovskaja_c ... shtama.zip
Читает *Лидия Корнеевна Чуковская*  *Квартира тиха, как бумага...*   (1933) 
Квартира тиха, как бумага - 
Пустая без всяких затей - 
И слышно, как булькает влага 
По трубам внутри батарей.  
Имущество в полном порядке, 
Лягушкой застыл телефон, 
Видавшие виды манатки 
На улицу просятся вон.  
А стены проклятые тонки, 
И некуда больше бежать - 
А я как дурак на гребенке 
Обязан кому-то играть...  
Пайковые книги читаю, 
Пеньковые речи ловлю, 
И грозные баюшки-баю 
Кулацкому баю пою.  
Какой-нибудь изобразитель, 
Чесатель колхозного льна, 
Чернила и крови смеситель 
Достоин такого рожна.  
Какой-нибудь честный предатель, 
Проваренный в чистках, как соль, 
Жены и детей содержатель - 
Такую ухлопает моль...  
Давай же с тобой, как на плахе, 
За семьдесят лет, начинать - 
Тебе, старику и неряхе, 
Пора сапогами стучать.  
И вместо ключа Ипокрены 
Домашнего страха струя 
Ворвется в халтурные стены 
Московского злого жилья.  http://www.world-art.ru/lyric/lyric.php?id=7198

----------


## Lampada

http://imwerden.net/audio/chukovskaja_c ... shtama.zip 
Читает *Лидия Корнеевна Чуковская*   *Я буду метаться по табору улицы темной...* 
Я буду метаться по табору улицы темной
За веткой черемухи в черной рессорной карете,
За капором снега, за вечным, за мельничным шумом... 
Я только запомнил каштановых прядей осечки,
Придымленных горечью, нет — с муравьиной кислинкой,
От них на губах остается янтарная сухость. 
В такие минуты и воздух мне кажется карим,
И кольца зрачков одеваются выпушкой светлой,
И то, что я знаю о яблочной, розовой коже... 
Но все же скрипели извозчичьих санок полозья,
B плетенку рогожи глядели колючие звезды,
И били вразрядку копыта по клавишам мерзлым. 
И только и свету, что в звездной колючей неправде,
А жизнь проплывет театрального капора пеной;
И некому молвить: «Из табора улицы темной...» 
Весна 1925  http://www.vilavi.ru/pod/030306/030306.shtml

----------


## Lampada

http://imwerden.net/audio/nagibin_o_sti ... shtama.mp3  *Юрий Маркович Нагибин* «О стихах Мандельштама»    *Мой щегол, я голову закину -- *  
Мой щегол, я голову закину -- 
Поглядим на мир вдвоем: 
Зимний день, колючий, как мякина, 
Так ли жестк в зрачке твоем?  
Хвостик лодкой, перья черно-желты, 
Ниже клюва в краску влит, 
Сознаешь ли -- до чего щегол ты, 
До чего ты щегловит?  
Что за воздух у него в надлобье -- 
Черн и красен, желт и бел! 
В обе стороны он в оба смотрит -- в обе! -- 
Не посмотрит -- улетел!  
9 -- 27 декабря 1936
__________________________  
Дано мне тело - что мне делать с ним,
Таким единым и таким моим? 
За радость тихую дышать и жить
Кого, скажите, мне благодарить? 
Я и садовник, я же и цветок,
В темнице мира я не одинок. 
На стекла вечности уже легло
Мое дыхание, мое тепло. 
Запечатлеется на нем узор,
Неузнаваемый с недавних пор. 
Пускай мгновения стекает муть
Узора милого не зачеркнуть.
1909
________________________________ 
Звук осторожный и глухой
Плода, сорвавшегося с древа,
Среди немолчного напева
Глубокой тишины лесной...
1908 
________________________________ 
Еще не умер ты, еще ты не один,
Покуда с нищенкой-подругой
Ты наслаждаешься величием равнин
И мглой, и холодом, и вьюгой. 
В роскошной бедности, в могучей нищете
Живи спокоен и утешен.
Благословенны дни и ночи те,
И сладкогласный труд безгрешен. 
Несчастлив тот, кого, как тень его,
Пугает лай и ветер косит,
И беден тот, кто сам полуживой
У тени милостыню просит. 
15-16 января 1937

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=01 
Композитор:   Станислав Коренблит
Исполнитель:   Станислав Коренблит 
Я наравне с другими
Хочу тебе служить,
От ревности сухими
Губами ворожить.
Не  утоляет слово
Мне пересохших уст,
И без тебя мне снова
Дремучий воздух пуст. 
Я больше не ревную,
Но я тебя хочу,
И сам себя несу я,
Как жертву палачу.
Тебя не назову я
Ни радость, ни любовь.
На дикую, чужую
Мне подменили кровь. 
Еще одно мгновенье,
И я скажу тебе,
Не радость, а мученье
Я нахожу в тебе.
И, словно преступленье,
Меня к тебе влечет
Искусанный в смятеньи
Вишневый нежный рот. 
Вернись ко мне скорее,
Мне страшно без тебя,
Я никогда сильнее
Не чувствовал тебя,
И все, чего хочу я,
Я вижу наяву.
Я больше не ревную,
Но я тебя зову.

----------


## Lampada

http://www.russiandvd.com/store/album_a ... Fnumber=02  
Композитор:   Станислав Коренблит
Исполнитель:   Станислав Коренблит 
Твой зрачок в небесной корке,
Обращённый вдаль и ниц,
Защищают оговорки
Слабых, чующих ресниц. 
Будет он обожествлённый
Долго жить в родной стране —
Омут ока удивлённый, —
Кинь его вдогонку мне. 
Он глядит уже охотно
В мимолетные века —
Светлый, радужный, бесплотный,
Умоляющий пока.

----------


## Lampada

YouTube - Осип Мандельштам   *Сусальным золотом горят* В лесах рождественские ёлки;
В кустах игрушечные волки
Глазами страшными глядят. 
О, вещая моя печаль,
О, тихая моя свобода
И неживого небосвода
Всегда смеющийся хрусталь!  _1908_

----------


## Lampada

*YouTube - Мандельштам. Камень*   *Я ненавижу свет* Однообразных звезд.
Здравствуй, мой давний бред,-
Башни стрельчатый рост! 
Кружевом, камень, будь
И паутиной стань,
Неба пустую грудь
Тонкой иглою рань! 
Будет и мой черед -
Чую размах крыла.
Так - но куда уйдет
Мысли живой стрела? 
Или свой путь и срок
Я, исчерпав, вернусь:
Там - я любить не мог,
Здесь - я любить боюсь... 
1912

----------


## Lampada

1934 г.★
 Осип Мандельштам      
36 выпуск Производство: Россия, 2003 
 Фильм "Исторические хроники с Николаем Сванидзе"

----------


## Lampada

[The Stalin Epigram] 
Our lives no longer feel ground under them. 
At ten paces you can’t hear our words. 
But whenever there’s a snatch of talk
it turns to the Kremlin mountaineer, 
the ten thick worms his fingers,
his words like measures of weight, 
the huge laughing cockroaches on his top lip, 
the glitter of his boot-rims. 
Ringed with a scum of chicken-necked bosses 
he toys with the tributes of half-men. 
One whistles, another meouws, a third snivels. 
He pokes out his finger and he alone goes boom. 
He forges decrees in a line like horseshoes,
One for the groin, one the forehead, temple, eye. 
He rolls the executions on his tongue like berries. 
He wishes he could hug them like big friends from home. 
[November 1933]  _This poem, when word of it reached the authorities, was the occasion of Mandelstam’s first arrest (1934)._  http://www.allsoch.ru/soch/Files/106614896849373.shtml

----------


## Lampada

Uploaded by* MsG028* on Apr 18, 2011    *Осип Эмильевич Мандельштам* —один из крупнейших поэтов Серебряного века. 
Родился в 1891 году в Варшаве. В ноябре 1933 года пишет антисталинскую эпиграмму «Мы живём, под собою не чуя страны...», за которую в мае 1934 г. его арестовывают и отправляют в ссылку в Чердынь (Пермский край), затем разрешают выбрать другое место поселения. Мандельштам выбирает Воронеж. 
Поэта арестовали вторично и отправили по этапу в лагерь на Дальний Восток.
Осип Мандельштам скончался 27 декабря 1938 года от тифа в пересыльном лагере Владперпункт (Владивосток).
 Реабилитирован посмертно: по делу 1938 года — в 1956, по делу 1934 года — в 1987]. 
Местонахождение могилы поэта до сих пор неизвестно... 
Стихотворение "Нет, никогда.."звучит в исполнении самого поэта-Осипа Мандельштама:   *Нет, никогда, ничей я не был современник,* Мне не с руки почёт такой.
О, как противен мне какой-то соименник,
То был не я, то был другой. 
Два сонных яблока у века-властелина
     И глиняный прекрасный рот,
Но к млеющей руке стареющего сына
     Он, умирая, припадёт. 
Я с веком поднимал болезненные веки --
Два сонных яблока больших,
И мне гремучие рассказывали реки
     Ход воспаленных тяжб людских. 
Сто лет тому назад подушками белела
     Складная легкая постель,
И странно вытянулось глиняное тело,--
Кончался века первый хмель. 
Среди скрипучего похода мирового --
Какая лёгкая кровать!
Ну что же, если нам не выковать другого,
Давайте с веком вековать. 
И в жаркой комнате, в кибитке и в палатке
     Век умирает,-- а потом
     Два сонных яблока на роговой облатке
     Сияют перистым огнем. 
1924

----------


## Lampada

*Увы, растаяла свеча*
     Молодчиков каленых,
Что хаживали вполплеча
     В камзольчиках зеленых,
Что пересиливали срам
     И чумную заразу
     И всевозможным господам
     Прислуживали сразу. 
И нет рассказчика для жен
     В порочных длинных платьях,
Что проводили дни как сон
     В пленительных занятьях:
Лепили воск, мотали шелк,
Учили попугаев
     И в спальню, видя в этом толк,
Пускали негодяев. 
22 мая 1932

----------


## Lampada

* 
Импрессионизм  * 
Художник нам изобразил 
Глубокий обморок сирени 
И красок звучные ступени 
На холст как струпья положил.  
Он понял масла густоту, - 
Его запекшееся лето 
Лиловым мозгом разогрето, 
Расширенное в духоту.  
А тень-то, тень все лиловей, 
Свисток иль хлыст как спичка тухнет. 
Ты скажешь: повара на кухне 
Готовят жирных голубей.  
Угадывается качель, 
Недомалеваны вуали, 
И в этом сумрачном развале 
Уже хозяйничает шмель. 
23 мая 1932

----------


## Lampada

Published on Jun 10, 2012 by   * ptwodz *  *Я изучил науку расставанья*
 В простоволосых жалобах ночных.
Жуют волы, и длится ожиданье --
Последний час вигилий городских,
И чту обряд той петушиной ночи,
Когда, подняв дорожной скорби груз,
Глядели вдаль заплаканные очи
И женский плач мешался с пеньем муз. 
Кто может знать при слове "расставанье"
Какая нам разлука предстоит,
Что нам сулит петушье восклицанье,
Когда огонь в акрополе горит,
И на заре какой-то новой жизни,
Когда в сенях лениво вол жует,
Зачем петух, глашатай новой жизни,
На городской стене крылами бьет? 
И я люблю обыкновенье пряжи:
Снует челнок, веретено жужжит.
Смотри, навстречу, словно пух лебяжий,
Уже босая Делия летит!
О, нашей жизни скудная основа,
Куда как беден радости язык!
Все было встарь, все повторится снова,
И сладок нам лишь узнаванья миг. 
Да будет так: прозрачная фигурка
На чистом блюде глиняном лежит,
Как беличья распластанная шкурка,
Склонясь над воском, девушка глядит.
Не нам гадать о греческом Эребе,
Для женщин воск, что для мужчины медь.
Нам только в битвах выпадает жребий,
А им дано гадая умереть. 
1918

----------


## Lampada

http://1938.livejournal.com/8374.html

----------


## Lampada

На бледно-голубой эмали,
Какая мыслима в апреле,
Березы ветви поднимали
И незаметно вечерели. 
Узор отточенный и мелкий,
Застыла тоненькая сетка,
Как на фарфоровой тарелке
Рисунок, вычерченный метко,— 
Когда его художник милый
Выводит на стеклянной тверди,
В сознании минутной силы,
В забвении печальной смерти.   _<Апрель? 1909>_

----------


## Lampada

*Осип Эмильевич Мандельштам* — Викитека

----------


## Lampada

** * **Нежнее нежного
Лицо твоё,
Белее белого
Твоя рука,
От мира целого
Ты далека,
И все твоё —
От неизбежного. 
От неизбежного
Твоя печаль,
И пальцы рук
Неостывающих,
И тихий звук
Неунывающих
Речей,
И даль
Твоих очей.   _<Декабрь? 1909>_

----------


## Lampada

*Поэты и музы. Мандельштам. Смерть за стихи*

----------


## Lampada

*Поэты и музы серебряного века. 
Осип Мандельштам  *

----------


## Lampada

** * **   Я знаю, что обман в видении немыслим
И ткань моей мечты прозрачна и прочна;
Что с дивной легкостью мы, созидая, числим
И достигает звезд полёт веретена, 
Когда, овеяно потусторонним ветром,
Оно оторвалось от медленной земли,
И раскрывается неуловимым метром
Рай — распростертому в уныньи и в пыли. 
Так ринемся скорей из области томленья —
По мановению эфирного гонца —
В край, где слагаются заоблачные звенья
И башни высятся заочного дворца! 
Несозданных миров отмститель будь, художник, —
Несуществующим существованье дай;
Туманным облаком окутай свой треножник
И падающих звезд пойми летучий рай!   _Июль 1911_

----------


## Lampada

*Я в хоровод теней,* топтавший нежный луг,
С певучим именем вмешался,
Но все растаяло, и только слабый звук
В туманной памяти остался. 
Сначала думал я, что имя — серафим,
И тела легкого дичился,
Немного дней прошло, и я смешался с ним
И в милой тени растворился. 
И снова яблоня теряет дикий плод,
И тайный образ мне мелькает,
И богохульствует, и сам себя клянет,
И угли ревности глотает. 
А счастье катится, как обруч золотой,
Чужую волю исполняя,
И ты гоняешься за легкою весной,
Ладонью воздух рассекая. 
И так устроено, что не выходим мы
Из заколдованного круга.
Земли девической упругие холмы
Лежат спеленатые туго._1920_

----------


## Lampada

*Мандельштам 1938*

----------


## Lampada

> *Ленинград* 
> Я вернулся в мой город, знакомый до слез,
> До прожилок, до детских припухлых желез. 
> Ты вернулся сюда, так глотай же скорей
> Рыбий жир ленинградских речных фонарей, 
> Узнавай же скорее декабрьский денек,
> Где к зловещему дегтю подмешан желток. 
> Петербург! я еще не хочу умирать!
> У тебя телефонов моих номера. 
> ...

----------


## Lampada

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yuXSyDpAsN0         *Я буду метаться по табору улицы темной* За веткой черемухи в черной рессорной карете, За капором снега, за вечным, за мельничным шумом...   Я только запомнил каштановых прядей осечки, Придымленных горечью, нет - с муравьиной кислинкой, От них на губах остается янтарная сухость.   В такие минуты и воздух мне кажется карим, И кольца зрачков одеваются выпушкой светлой, И то, что я знаю о яблочной, розовой коже...   Но все же скрипели извозчичьих санок полозья, B плетенку рогожи глядели колючие звезды, И били вразрядку копыта по клавишам мерзлым.   И только и свету, что в звездной колючей неправде, А жизнь проплывет театрального капора пеной; И некому молвить: "Из табора улицы темной..."

----------


## Lampada

_Лишив меня морей, разбега и разлета
И дав стопе упор насильственной земли,
Чего добились вы? Блестящего расчета:.
Губ шевелящихся отнять вы не могли. 
Май 1935_    https://youtu.be/TuJyfLQFXDM

----------


## Lampada

https://youtu.be/Qd5LsczuaNI

----------


## Lampada

https://youtu.be/ck_YqVZZZU4

----------

